# How can i change my Mouse Hertz?



## s0ul3r (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, for a long time i've been wondering how to change my mouse hertz on my Logitech MX518 but i do not know how. 
I've tried this site:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/USB-Mouserate-switcher.shtml
but it says that i cannot detect my windows OS.
BTW, i have windows 7 32-bit if that helps.
Can someone help me please?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Install the latest *Logitech SetPoint*, run it and go to the Pointer section. Scroll down to 'Report Rate' and select from the list - 125, 200, 250, 333, 500 or 1000. Click the Apply button.


----------

